# Tractor hauling question



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a curiosity. I'm going to an auction in north TX Saturday & have also been kinda watching ebay & craigslist for a tractor with air conditioned cab. If & when I find one how do you find a hauler? Pretty doubtful my trailer would haul one (about 7500 pound net hauling capacity & 17' long but only 75" wide). Anyone got any idea about what the "going rate per mile" is?

Thanks

Lew


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a guy from the hauling forum on the site. Might be an option. $3.00 a loaded mile is common around here as the high. Have seen some a bit cheaper. Maybe catch a load you can share.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f37/can-haul-around-denton-texas-1769/


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

You can go to uship.com and post what you need hauled and trucking companys will bid the job. I have never used them but my brother-in-law uses it to ship mortorcycles all over the country and has been very happy with it.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I use the Uship site all the time, great source. I have always had great luck, also put a posting on craiglist. just make sure you copy all the information off your machine to include the driver and his vehicle too,

make sure you take pictures of everything and him. have a phone number for himm and dial it while he standing there next to him. hopeful he got a home number as well, as a back up

Make sure they have insurance on their vehcile and trailer, AND a "cargo policy" that is what protects you. If he gets in an accident, you'll have to stand in line behind him to get paid, if his insurance company pays him, or if he decides to pay you anything out of what is leftm after he replaces his stuff

The cargo policy protects you, get insurers information. sounds like a lot but its not and if he is squared away its no problem..nothing like handing a person your 20K plus machine and 500 plus cash to move it, and he disappears with it, never to be seen again, or to tell you your junks on the highway and it wasnt his fault and your stuck

Just my experience...good luck


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys

That gives me something t go on. I used freightquote.com a time or 2 a few years back but it was on smaller stuff (several hundred pound machines mostly) & I found that it was far better to call their toll free number; online quotes were much higher. I'd forgotten about them. Wonder if it's better to do Uship online or by phone (or do they offer that option)? Anyway I gotta find the tractor first; may be fall or winter before I buy one since I'm definitely price shopping & in no hurry; main possibility right now is this auction saturday.

Lew


----------

